# Worm / Deworming questions....



## rjfoster03 (May 29, 2010)

I am still new to the goat world and have two 1 3/4 year old fainters and have been learning to do my own fecals from time to time. In the past I have never found anything in the realm of eggs, etc.... I did one fecal yesterday and the goat was clear of anything that I would call worms, eggs, etc.... I did the second one today and found things that look like little translucent corkscrews. Did not see anything that resembled eggs.

I wish that I could get a picture of the findings, but thought that I would ask those that do their own fecals or have knowledge of the findings some questions.

Are these lungworms or some sort of adult barberpole worm? I always thought that I would see eggs, but don't seem to notice anything that fits this thought.

I went ahead and gave 2 cc of ivermectin by mouth to the second goat. Is it best to give the first goat a dose as well?

I will most likely contact the vet in the morning to see about having them run a fecal, just to double check what I think I am seeing when I do testing.

If these are worms, do you re-dose afterwards?

Thanks for any help, re-assurance, etc that anyone can provide.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Having a vet do a check is a good idea...when I first started doing my own, I'd have my vet check too, just to reassure me as to what I was seeing.

Since you already dosed the goat, you'll need to dose again in 7-10 days and again 7-10 after....for a total of 3 doses, under dosing or not giving the full course can lead to resistance with the med.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Liz mentions a very important thing. Underdosing is bad for many reasons like inefficiency and resistance. How much does your goat weigh? What form of Ivermectin did you use?


----------



## rjfoster03 (May 29, 2010)

I am guessing the she weighs about 40-42 lbs. I used 2 cc of Ivermectin 5 mg / ml Pour-on (given by mouth).


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Are you using a back-lit microscope? You can only see the eggs if the light is shining through them.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hum I am not familiar with the dosing of pour on orally.


----------



## rjfoster03 (May 29, 2010)

I am using a back-lit microscope. I just dropped the samples off to the vet to see what they come up with.


----------

